# I feel bad!



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Lol ok I feel like a horrible betta mommy here.
I wanted some flare pics of my new crowntail I got yesterday.. thought it wouldn't hurt anything if I put one of my females in a cup (no bags so he couldn't hurt her) and put her in the tank for a few secs to grab some pics.

Well, this boy wastes NO TIME. I realized my batteries were down so after I replied to a post on here I went to take her to her normal tank when I look over and see him dancing in the corner tossing a bubble nest! Not even 3-4 minutes of seeing a female..whattda dog.
Now.. sorry boy.. you're pretty..but I'm not breeding you to a veil tail 

I may look into a crowntail female..but I was wondering what y'alls thoughts on breeding him would be?
I'd like to try a spawn..and if it would be with any male it'd be with him! 
It wouldn't be for a while..would need to get everything set up and find the perfect female (and obviously that itself would take a while, lol) 

I'll break down the questions here..

-Whats your input on him being bred? (Don't feel you have to sugar coat this. I don't take breeding lightly and _want_ to know your honest opinion.)
-I see most aquabid breeders have crowntails that aren't full-fin'd and have fins that look like bones sticking out (Best way I could think to say that..) I don't really like that certain look.. I like the way Li's (this male) fins are. Would they be considered weak looking and undesirable in the eyes of other betta keepers? 
-What kind of female would you pair him with?
While color is nice.. if I can pair him with a female of nice quality.. color is the last thing I'm worried about..

Here's some videos: (hit the picture to go to the video)

(best flare I could get..he didnt go full flare but it was still a nice try.)

This shows his color better;


Thanks, sorry for the long post!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Honestly I think that the hardest part is re-homing them. Most of the time CT are easy to rehome. He looks like a nice male he needs improvement in area's like the dorsal fin and yes the webbing does extend rather far down the rays but if you can find homes for fry I dont see why for a first time breeding this would be bad. And I have to agree he is rather nice maybe you could get another marble female ct?


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Well, any fry that are not sold will be kept here. Not a problem. 
Though in my area we do seem to have a lot of fish lovers..always seeing people buying bettas and what not around here. With selling online and then seeing if the local mom and pop fish stores would be interested (I've already had one ask if I bred because I was looking at the bettas every move before I chose one.) I don't think I'd have too hard of a time. 

And ok, thank you. =)
Would you look at one with very pronounced fins, or just leave it to one who's full like Li? 

I think his dorsal fin may un-curl in time. He didn't have too much water in his cup at the store and it left the dorsal curled. It may or may not - well have to see.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is the page for CT standered I use 
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=753
and usually when I go fish shopping its not about exactly perfect fins but fish I think have potential to create something new and unusual. My LFS has a tendency to want new fish, not standard, cause I'm not in it for the showing and their my primary customer I tend to try to breed colors and fins not normal or something beyond amazing standard which is hard. Thats just me and its a lot about personality and what fish I connect with. But once again I am definatly not a show breeder. Sometimes I like the perfect HM but not usually. 
Sometimes softer water helps with the curl.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

That's true. I'm not in it for showing (Though it would be nice one day) I was just so worried about fins because I don't want others wondering 'Did it jump the divider? Run through a paper shredder?'
Thanks for the link.  It helped.

I could see betta owners around here wanting something other than the everyday v/t or tiny c/t male.
We don't have petco here for a long ways so it's not like people are able to find a variety of bettas. 

You say you breed for something new and unusual..do you mix fin types?
I'm looking on aquabid and see this stunning female c/t;
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1308607416


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Right now after an accidental breeding I ended up with CT/ DBT mixes and though I have very few fry and right now their battling a disease I want to try it again they showed really nice even double tails and the crowntail spikes that I love. They also are coloring in purple (red wash over blue i think) if they make it I will be very happy. Someday I want to see if I can produce a nice batch of halfsuns though those are harder. 
And she is gorgeous, I think she would compliment his nicely


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

That mix sounds interesting.
Do post pictures if the make it - I hope they do!
She has 18hrs left on her. I wonder how fast I can make up my mind- der...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not into CT but I know that there are several form variations (don't know their names though). The "bone like" ones you see in aquabid, I assume is because they are young and their rays haven't fully developed. While your guy looks as if he is fully grown.

The basic principle in DT is that their rays must be firm when they flare. Soft rays that sort of folds downwards is undesired (if you're into shows). So IMO you need to find a more firm finned female.

Further you want a 50% web reduction plus a 180 spread (I think). So you may want to watch for those features too.

But if you're not into shows and know you can find homes for them, you can breed him to any CT female.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with indjo on the female a good female goes a long way. But right now there are like no good female ct on aqua bid I think that rival her.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Creat said:


> But right now there are like no good female ct on aqua bid I think that rival her.


Pardon?

I don't mind waiting until a nice one pops up. In no rush.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I looked through a lot of the female crowntails on aquabid and not a lot of them impressed me with their fins. I think you found the best there is right now. 
I think thats better worded


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Ah, I see!
I think I'll go pick up another tank tomorrow (and shut my eyes as I walk past the bettas) 
Really wanting that female now. haha


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I think he is absalutely gorgeous! If your not in it for show then the perticulars of form are not a big deal as long as he is proportionate. I love his colors if you could find a female to accent his turquoise I would go for it.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

NO! I missed the auction on the c/t female (someone slap a sticky note on my forehead next time. I'm not good with auctions!)

Have to keep looking then.
In the mean time I'm going to get everyone moved into my closet and get everything set up.


----------

